

Colorado Supreme Court: Employers can fire for off-duty pot use - jhartmann
http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28315256/colorado-supreme-court-affirms-lower-court-rulings-medical

======
pjkundert
A fundamental feature of Liberty:

Your liberty to pursue a thing, implies my liberty to reject it. These are
both aspects of the same freedom.

I suspect that some "freedom lovers" may have missed this fact.

